# Need help with canon mark3



## hellgap (Nov 22, 2013)

I found a web site and would like to know if its actually a legit company the prices are insane to say the least bragging about 2 L lenses yes 2 L lenses and a canon 5d mark 3  for under 2100 now if this site is legit Ill buy the kit because im looking to buy the 100/400 L lens and its one of the 2 lenses mentioned the other 24/105L  with the camera they are saying its all new equipment with 1 year manufactures  warranty wow buyherephoto  dot com I wrote it out cuzz  I m not sure if im allowed to post a link because im new and not sure so better safe than sorry. If this is against the rules then please delete my post. thanks Kelly  oh ya anyone ever buying from then please chime in


----------



## Juga (Nov 22, 2013)

Do a Google search and you will find several reviews saying that they are a 'bait & switch' site.


----------



## trojancast (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, I don't think I have ever read so many bad reviews about any company.  Yikes, I think I would run for the hills dude!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 23, 2013)

I just did my 'step 1' of 'is it a real place?' test and www.buyherephoto.com failed.  

My first test is to check their 'contact us' and see if there's any REAL, PHYSICAL address given..like 1234 Main St, New York City, NY, etc.  There's no address.  The 'about us' info shows no real address, either.  And with an 800 number, this could be a company in Timbuktu that sells hot(stolen) merchandise and merely has a web presence and maybe a 'front' phone service.

Test 2 failed, as well...are the prices realistic?  I looked at DSLR cameras and they seem reasonable...BUT...

They are listing new Canon 30D for $399...discontinued what...10 years ago now?
a Canon 40D for $599 - discontinued 6-7 years ago?
a Canon 50D for $499 - discontinued perhaps 3-4 years ago?  

Bottom line...==R==U==N==  Don't Walk away from this place!


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 23, 2013)

CanonRumors.com has a 'price watch' page:  EOS « Canon Rumors

A few days ago, the 5D III dropped to $2999 at both B&H and Amazon.  They expected that to be a short-lived (e.g. 24 hour) deal ... and it turns out it was.  Prices are now back up to about $3400 for a body-only.

But if you keep watching (especially now that the holiday shopping season is here) you'll probably see prices dip from time to time.

I would advise that you be careful to make sure the camera is not a gray market body.  If Canon imports the camera for sale in the US & Canada then the warranty is intact.  If a reseller acquires the cameras out-of-country and imports them on their own, then become gray-market cameras and they have no warranty (sometimes the retailer claims that they will honor the warranty) and what's worse... Canon won't even service it (not even if you're willing to pay for the service.  Nikon is the same.)

I've always thought that's a bit risky -- because it's an expensive piece of gear should it develop a problem and you find that the manufacturer won't service it.


----------



## hellgap (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks guys I am new but not so stupid. A red flag went up  when 6 thousand dollars worth of lenses and camera gear goes on sale for 1/3 the sale price not even 1/3 retail. What gets me is why is the FBI go after these people I think they would be doing millions in business every day ,where items are never sent and thousands of people left ripped off. In my search I found a store called rythers and the black Friday special for a  5d mark 3 retail 31oo  o n sale for 2100 black Friday. Most likely they have only a few at that price but its a smoking deal then again is it grey market.  thanks people , oh by the way im looking for a new or used  100/400 L  canon lens. kelly


----------

